# Film sur iPad...



## TwistX (11 Juillet 2010)

Je me demandais si il y aurais bientôt la possibilité de télécharger des film sur le iPad ou depuis iTunes


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux déjà télécharger des films depuis iTunes.


----------



## TwistX (11 Juillet 2010)

En français?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------

Comment?


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2010)

il faudrait commencer par nous dire dans quel pays vous habitez. Il y a certains pays où c'est possible et d'autres pas.


----------



## leowild1986 (11 Juillet 2010)

En Suisse, ce n'est pas possible... Alors du coup uTorrent est notre amis!


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2010)

leowild1986 a dit:


> En Suisse, ce n'est pas possible... Alors du coup uTorrent est notre amis!


1. il a pas dit où il vit. 
2. uTorrent est illégal.


----------



## TwistX (11 Juillet 2010)

Tout d'abord vous pouvez me tutoyer et bien deviné leowild1986 je vien de suisse  Et est-ce que utorrentvas pour Mac os X?


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2010)

si vous allez visiter le site de uTorrent, vous vous verrez qu'il y a une version pour Mac.


----------



## leowild1986 (11 Juillet 2010)

Oui ça existe pour Mac OSX!

Moi je suis aussi pour le téléchargement légal, mais malheureusement ici en Suisse on a pas la possibilité de passer par des plateformes légales... Je suis le premier à défendre les droits d'auteurs et depuis qu'iTunes existe ici en Suisse, je paie ma musique! Et dès que les films seront dispo en Suisse, je les achèterai aussi. Surtout pour être sûr de la qualité!


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2010)

En attendant, même si c'est plus lent, il y a d'autres solutions alternatives : commandes de DVD sur Amazon, ou livraison de DVD loués à domicile.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Juillet 2010)

Sinon, si tu as le dvd, tu le passe par Handbrake. 

ça va vite, la qualité est bonne et ça ne prends pas trop de place.

Je fais ça pour avoir des vidéos sur l'iPod. 

Les vidéos sont plus légères que celles d'iTunes.


----------



## TwistX (11 Juillet 2010)

Merci


----------

